# we went on a little hike this morning...



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

in good ol' smoggy riverside, ca. :woof:


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

great looking pics! nice group of dogs u got there


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

my sister lives in riverside and we alos take the dogs hiking there when we stay there lol great pics


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

thaim said:


> great looking pics! nice group of dogs u got there


thanks! the bull terrier is my BFs and the english bulldog belongs to his friend. we just had him with us for the day. 



ashes said:


> my sister lives in riverside and we alos take the dogs hiking there when we stay there lol great pics


really? that's awesome. i hadn't gone to mt rubidoux, but we decided to try it out. i was surprised that there were a lot of people out walking/biking the trail.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good looking dogs all around!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome pictures!! I agree great group of dogs!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg, three bullies all in one place, I am lovin it, and Bella looks so happy, man that EB is too cute and I am lovin the Spuds dog lol. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> omg, three bullies all in one place, I am lovin it, and Bella looks so happy, man that EB is too cute and I am lovin the Spuds dog lol. Thanks for sharing


^^^ What she said..


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

All great looking dogs!But the last pic is my fave.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

that poor English bulldog wishes it was home on the couch in the air conditioning.
how far was the hike?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics  I love they friends your dog has, they are all so cute


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh your SO lucky it is SO cold where I am! `Awsome pics ... sucks about the smog?


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pics, they seem to really be enjoying themselves, even though the EB looks a little tuckered out. They will sleep well tonight.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Good looking dogs all around!





LadyRampage said:


> Awesome pictures!! I agree great group of dogs!!!





apbtmom76 said:


> omg, three bullies all in one place, I am lovin it, and Bella looks so happy, man that EB is too cute and I am lovin the Spuds dog lol. Thanks for sharing





Firehazard said:


> ^^^ What she said..





dixieland said:


> All great looking dogs!But the last pic is my fave.Thanks for sharing!


thanks guys! however, i have some bad news. the EBT, Penelope, went missing today. my BF had her in a 10' kennel in the backyard and when he checked on her a few hours ago she wasn't there. i posted a lost ad on craiglist, but we only got one reply so far and it wasn't her. the neighbor said they saw her walking away with a lady but didn't think anything of it. we are going to post flyers tonight. hopefully we hear some good news soon. 



Padlock said:


> that poor English bulldog wishes it was home on the couch in the air conditioning.
> how far was the hike?


lol, he was breathing sooo loud the whole time. we let him off leash for a bit going up and he would take off running and then wait for us to catch up in the shady spots. we went up mt. rubidoux. it's just a 3 mile loop so it was nothing fancy. 



kg420 said:


> Great pics  I love they friends your dog has, they are all so cute


thanks!  i wish we had more adventure buddies but it seems like most people around here stick to dog parks only.



truepits92 said:


> Oh your SO lucky it is SO cold where I am! `Awsome pics ... sucks about the smog?


i wish it was cold over here. i've been wearing a sweater in hopes that the morning cold will last all day but it hasn't. the news this morning said we are looking at having an 80 degree christmas. bleh. :reindeer::flush: and yes...the smog sucks over here in southern california. luckily, we live at the base of a mountain where the santa anas blow so it clears a lot of it out and we get left with a little clearer sky. i drove to texas around april and i was amazed at how many stars i could see out that way. lmao....


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

looks like i nice time, great looking group of dogs!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh no Dee, i am so sorry to hear this, please keep us posted, I hope she is found soon  Hugs


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> thanks guys! however, i have some bad news. the EBT, Penelope, went missing today. my BF had her in a 10' kennel in the backyard and when he checked on her a few hours ago she wasn't there. i posted a lost ad on craiglist, but we only got one reply so far and it wasn't her. the neighbor said they saw her walking away with a lady but didn't think anything of it. we are going to post flyers tonight. hopefully we hear some good news soon.


oh no!!! do you think the lady stole her!?! I'm sorry i hope you find her


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i hope she is too. i don't know if the lady stole her. i don't live there so i wasn't around when it happened. i got a call from my BF asking if i could go look for her because he had to go to work but she was missing. his boss let him out for a bit to try to find her but no luck. he talked to the neighbor and she just said that she had noticed penny walking away with a lady. the neighbor just figured the lady was supposed to have her or that the lady owned her so she didn't say anything. she told us which way they went but that doesn't do us any good. i feel bad bc he loves that dog and now she's gone. i told him before that she needed to be locked back there, but he's not into all this dog info so he thought that was unnecessary. not the time to be saying "i told you so" though. i figure someone has her and we won't find her any time soon bc they will be hiding her. if she got out on her own, well that's crazy bc the kennel was still closed and the only way out is up.


----------



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

the pic of the EB layin there hosed off like a lil fat kid made me laugh...


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

shadystunts said:


> the pic of the EB layin there hosed off like a lil fat kid made me laugh...


lol when we got back he laid in the dog pool while drinking the water at the same time. lazy.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun! Kane loves to go hiking and it looks like Bella does too. 

I never realized -- she almost has half an arrow on the back of her neck. One more similarity between her and Kane, who has a full one. *shakes head*

She's growing up to be gorrrrrrgeous. 

edit: I'm so sorry to about the EBT!  Me and Kane are thinking of you guys.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

update: penny has been found. 

got a call from someone saying they saw our CL lost ad and came across another ad saying someone found a BT and took her to the shelter. penny is in jail at the moment, so we will try to bust her out asap.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats a fun group of puppers!! they all look so happy!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I wonder how they “found” her..... this situation doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

sorry didn't see the second page glad you found her.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> I wonder how they "found" her..... this situation doesn't seem to make sense.


no clue. my BF got a call from someone saying they came across this found ad (bull terrier spud mckenzie) and matched it up to the lost ad i posted for him. i looked up the shelter and checked their 'i lost a pet' section and yup she was there. not sure what happened in between that time but at least he got her back. :roll:

i figure someone actually did find her walking the street and took her in and posted the ad, but didn't look for the lost ad....and then someone else just gave the heads up.

or

someone actually took her then saw we were offering a reward so turned her in....lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

what an awesome view and seems like a wonderful place to take a hike with the doggies...Such great looking dogs in the pics..thanks for sharing


----------

